# R Guided & Private Land, Really Hunting ?????



## bowedark (Feb 14, 2005)

I believe that hunting with Guides is not really Hunting!!!!!!! 
Have a wake call and leading you all, day is not hunting!!!!!!! 
It's just shooting!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look over their!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Private Land Hunting for the most part is, we only have a few people that hunt here, or we've been raising this one over here, let me shake the FEED pan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scoring Guided & Private Land harvested animals should not be allowed Boone Crockett or Pope & Young!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Or should they be a club that only excepts Non-Guided Public Land animals ONLY?????????????????


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think for some hunters guides are just prescouting for them. For others they are just babes in the woods. I was watching a hunting video one evening and the guide put the rifle up in front of the client. The client shouldered the gun and started swinging it around trying to find a deer less than 100 yards away. Finally the guide took the man by both shoulders and turned him and his rifle in the correct direction. Then he had to bring the rifle down from pointing at one of the constellations and roughly in line with the earths surface. What a looser, I can't believe the hunter would give his permission for the footage to be used. This guy had never evidently fired a rifle from anything but sandbags, and then perhaps very little. He was stiff as a board as the guide grabbed his shoulders and turned him. He handled the rifle like a ten foot poison snake that he was strangling to hold away from his face.


----------



## bowedark (Feb 14, 2005)

There should be Guide & Private Land animals in their own class of Boone and Crocket and P&Y. Or a class just for Non-Guided Public Land animals.


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> He handled the rifle like a ten foot poison snake that he was strangling to hold away from his face.


I hate digging up old posts and replying, but as I was studying up on Antelope hunting I found this one and couldn't help but laughing hysterically!! I could only imagine watching this clown!! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------

